# so anal



## cyanista

Nein, ich will keine Grenzen des Anstands überschreiten. Ich spreche heir einzig von der Bedeutung, die von Merriam Webster folgendermaßen beschrieben wird:



> of, relating to, characterized by, or being personality traits (as parsimony, meticulousness, and ill humor) considered typical of fixation at the anal stage of development <_anal_ disposition>  <_anal_ neatness>


Urban Dictionary schlägt folgende Definitionen vor:


> to be really up tight; to pay excessive attention to detail; to be a total tight-ass; to over explain or define something
> _He said I had to stack the first row of cups 20" high, and the second row 12" high, what an anal dickwad._
> _My boss is so anal. He criticizes everything I do!_


Mich würden eure Übersetzungsvorschläge interessieren!

Danke im Voraus,

cyanista


----------



## Kajjo

Meine spontanen Vorschläge:

"My boss is so anal." / "He is an anal dickwad!"
"Mein Chef ist so ein Pedant!"
"Mein Chef ist derart pedantisch!"
"Der hat doch einen Ordnungszwang!"
"Der hat eine so zwanghafte Ordnungsliebe, [das ist ja zum Kotzen]!"

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Meine spontanen Vorschläge:
> 
> "My boss is so anal." / "He is an anal dickwad!"
> "Mein Chef ist so ein Pedant!"
> "Mein Chef ist derart pedantisch!"
> "Der hat doch einen Ordnungszwang!"
> "Der hat eine so zwanghafte Ordnungsliebe, [das ist ja zum Kotzen]!"
> 
> Kajjo


You German suggestions are very good, athough I would not use "dickwad" for an English suggestion.

"My boss is so anal." / "My boss is so 'uptight'."

One of my favorite lines: "He is so anal, he was probably potty-trained at gunpoint." 

In my opinion, "uptight" is less colorful and more old-fashioned. "Don't be so uptight."="Don't be so anal."

It's a very general expression, so it can be mildly critical/insulting or it can be a "hard slam" (serious criticism, expressing extreme disgust and contempt). Usually a swear word is added for the latter.

"He's the most anal a****** I've ever met."

uptight:

1 a : being tense, nervous, or uneasy 
b : ANGRY, INDIGNANT 
c : *rigidly conventional*

"Anal" in my opinion is closest to "c" but with some amount of "b" and "a" too, since "anal" people do tend to be nervous and often get extremely angry or indignant over small things.

Does that help?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> although I would not use "dickwad" for an English suggestion.



Sure, so do I. The word "dickwad" was part of the initial question. I just repeated it without the necessary quotes. The first time I omit formal attire, and see how it went...

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Sure, so do I. The word "dickwad" was part of the initial question. I just repeated it without the necessary quotes. The first time I omit formal attire, and see how it went...
> 
> Kajjo


Many apologies, Kajjo. I answered quickly and did not read the first post carefully. You are 100% correct, and this illustrate what I meant when I meantioned adding a "curse word" to "anal". In this case, it is not clearly a curse or swear word, but it's pretty rude.

I would edit my own response except I'm afraid it will make the thread impossible to follow. 

Sorry,

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

Vilen Dank, Kajjo und Gaer!
Noch eine Frage: ist ein Pedant ordentlich und genau _auf eine unangenehme Weise_? Geraten solche Leute schnell aus der Fassung, wenn etwas nach ihren Vorstellungen nicht richtig läuft? Wenn ja, dann ist es eine gute Übersetzung für _anal_, wenn nicht, fehlt da ein Aspekt.. 
Außerdem scheinen der englische und die deutschen Ausdrücke in verschiedenen Sprachregistern zu liegen: _anal _kommt mir sehr umgangssprachlich vor.


----------



## Jana337

Könnte sich jemand zu "pingelig" äußern? 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Cyanista,
da hast Du bestimmt recht: Englisch "anal" klingt sehr umgangssprachlich und auch "anal retentive" kann es nicht so recht heben. "Pedantisch" ist dagegen normale Hochsprache. Leider fällt mir aber eine bessere Übersetzung als pedantisch ein, die den englischen Sinn gut herüberbringt.

Jana,
pingelig ist eher ein sehr niedlicher, netter Ausdruck, den man auch gegenüber Kindern oder seinen Eltern verwenden kann. Es hat zwar etwas in die Richtung von pedantisch, aber viel harmloser und häufig sogar recht positiv.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Cyanista,
> da hast Du bestimmt recht: Englisch "anal" klingt sehr umgangssprachlich und auch "anal retentive" kann es nicht so recht heben. "Pedantisch" ist dagegen normale Hochsprache. Leider fällt mir aber eine bessere Übersetzung als pedantisch ein, die den englischen Sinn gut herüberbringt.
> 
> Jana,
> pingelig ist eher ein sehr niedlicher, netter Ausdruck, den man auch gegenüber Kindern oder seinen Eltern verwenden kann. Es hat zwar etwas in die Richtung von pedantisch, aber viel harmloser und häufig sogar recht positiv.
> 
> Kajjo


Leo uses "pingelig" for "anal", but it's not quite right, in my opinion. 

*b* *:* of, relating to, characterized by, or being personality traits (as parsimony, meticulousness, and ill humor) considered typical of fixation at the anal stage of development

How do we find one word for this? I think of "uptight", rigid, inflexible, humorless, controlling, close-minded and so on. It's certainly not a compliment, not even a word used in a loving way about someone we like but how is a bit strict. This is my interpretation, of course. And "pedantic" is too specific, although I think it is one of many words that is part of it. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:
			
		

> Vilen Dank, Kajjo und Gaer!
> Noch eine Frage: ist ein Pedant ordentlich und genau _auf eine unangenehme Weise_? Geraten solche Leute schnell aus der Fassung, wenn etwas nach ihren Vorstellungen nicht richtig läuft? Wenn ja, dann ist es eine gute Übersetzung für _anal_, wenn nicht, fehlt da ein Aspekt..
> Außerdem scheinen der englische und die deutschen Ausdrücke in verschiedenen Sprachregistern zu liegen: _anal _kommt mir sehr umgangssprachlich vor.


In my opinion the word "pedant" is always always used negatively. Now, a true pedant may consider it a compliment, and I'm not joking. To be pedantic, again in my opinion, means "narrowly, stodgily, and *often ostentatiously* learned.

The first word that comes to my mind is "know-it-all"/"Besserwisser". And I agree that "anal" is very informal. I think you are absolutely right. In short, "anal" is very difficult to translate. 

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

Das stimmt, Gaer, ich glaube, es gibt einfach kein entsprechendes Wort im Deutschen. Komisch, wenn man den Ruf der Deutschen bedenkt: Sie sind doch überall auf der Welt für ihre Genauigkeit und Ordnungsliebe bekannt.

Halt, das könnte doch die Antwort sein - vielleicht wird in Deutschland weniger über diese Eigenschaften geschimpft.


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:
			
		

> Das stimmt, Gaer, ich glaube, es gibt einfach kein entsprechendes Wort im Deutschen. Komisch, wenn man den Ruf der Deutschen bedenkt: Sie sind doch überall auf der Welt für ihre Genauigkeit und Ordnungsliebe bekannt.


Well, I'm very well aware of the "German stereotype". People who meet me often describe me as cold, extremely private, too serious, "standoffish" but polite. People who know me well always tell me they at some point they were shocked to find out that their first impression was totally wrong.

In my opinion I'm just careful. To me it's dangerous to reveal too much to people I don't know well. In my work I have to work very hard to give the impression that I am a bit outgoing, relaxed, etc. It's an act though. When you teach, you have to set people at ease immediately. When I'm not teaching, I suppose I still give the same impression.

I have always found something very similar about Germans in general. Of course there are countless exceptions, but those I've gotten to know are very funny in a private sort of way. There is a website somewhere about "breaking wind", which is probably an "anal" subject to begin with. The word, of course, is f***. On this site the whole subject is carefully broken up into categories, with each category carefully and precisely described. The wording is quite correct, a bit formal. It's all a huge joke, and I laughed for about a half hour.

So maybe apparently "anal" people have an especially outrageous sense of humor. Just think of England and Monty Python. 


> Halt, das könnte doch die Antwort sein - vielleicht wird in Deutschland weniger über diese Eigenschaften geschimpft.


[/QUOTE]
Possible. Very possible! 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

In der Englischprüfung ging es bei mir um Zukunft und Technologie. Als mein Mitprüfling aber etwas von Affen und Menschen in Südafrika erzählte, bin ich mit "this is going to be anal" (oder so ähnlich). Ich hätte es mit "das wird ja nun etwas sinnlos/das wird ja nun blöd" übersetzt.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In der Englischprüfung ging es bei mir um Zukunft und Technologie. Als mein Mitprüfling aber etwas von Affen und Menschen in Südafrika erzählte, bin ich mit "this is going to be anal" (oder so ähnlich). Ich hätte es mit "das wird ja nun etwas sinnlos/das wird ja nun blöd" übersetzt.


In my opinion that is a very strange way of expressing a thought. In context it might work. Your translation may have been correct, but we would need to see more context. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> In my opinion that is a very strange way of expressing a thought. In context it might work. You translation may have been correct, but we would need to see more context.
> 
> Gaer


 
Genau, ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es so richtig ist. Aber da ich den gesamten Kontext jetzt nicht noch einmal wiederholen möchte (und auch nicht mehr kann), belassen wir es bei den bisher genannten Übersetzungen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Genau, ich war mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es so richtig ist. Aber da ich den gesamten Kontext jetzt nicht noch einmal wiederholen möchte (und auch nicht mehr kann), belassen wir es bei den bisher genannten Übersetzungen.


Clear. 

I do use "anal" a lot, by the way. I used it several times today. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> I do use "anal" a lot, by the way. I used it several times today.



Really? Wow, I didn't know that it is so common. With my German distance I figured it is pretty colloquial, if not vulgar. Considering that a simple and necessary object like a toilet is called everything but a toilet, I am surprised to discover such clear language  has found its way into everyday English!

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Really? Wow, I didn't know that it is so common. With my German distance I figured it is pretty colloquial, if not vulgar. Considering that a simple and necessary object like a toilet is called everything but a toilet, I am surprised to discover such clear language has found its way into everyday English!
> 
> Kajjo


 
"Geil" hat im Deutschen auch andere Bedeutung als die ursprüngliche oder gar die vulgäre. Ich habe oft bemerkt, dass Gaer "anal" verwendet. Auch ich fand es am Anfang sehr seltsam - und mein Wörterbuch übersetzte es immer nur mit anal! 

Aber langsam weiß ich, dass es im Englischen nicht ganz so schlimm ist.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Really? Wow, I didn't know that it is so common. With my German distance I figured it is pretty colloquial, if not vulgar.
> Kajjo


Actually, I believe the origin is "anal-retentive". Check this out:

anal

I think you'll conclude that it's a safe word to use, although I would be careful myself about WHO(M) I called "anal", since it could be quite insulting!  

Gaer


----------



## rustymason

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Really? Wow, I didn't know that it is so common. With my German distance I figured it is pretty colloquial, if not vulgar. -- Kajjo


Speaking only for myself, natürlich, I find it not only vulgar, but juvenile. I used it a few times when I was younger, but I would never use it now. I feel it's one of those words or phrases that one should grow out of, like _cool_, _bitchin'_, _like,_ or _ya know?_


----------



## gaer

rustymason said:
			
		

> Speaking only for myself, natürlich, I find it not only vulgar, but juvenile. I used it a few times when I was younger, but I would never use it now. I feel it's one of those words or phrases that one should grow out of, like _cool_, _bitchin'_, _like,_ or _ya know?_


To some extent I agree with you, but I find it quite useful when speaking with people I like about people I don't like who are self-righteous, ill-humored, inflexible, controlling, narrow-minded, condescending, etc. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Man muss sich der Tatsache bewusst sein, dass das Wort der Psychologie entstammt, obwohl ähnliche Wörter meistens reine Vulgarismen sind. Bevor ich es erfahren hatte, war ich auch überrascht, dass es ein sehr höflicher Bekannter benutzt hat.

Jana


----------



## gaer

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Man muss sich der Tatsache bewusst sein, dass das Wort der Psychologie entstammt, obwohl ähnliche Wörter meistens reine Vulgarismen sind. Bevor ich es erfahren hatte, war ich auch überrascht, dass es ein sehr höflicher Bekannter benutzt hat.
> 
> Jana


I assure you that many people use the word who are polite and well-educated people, although I agree with others that it is informal. I don't think I would use it with someone I don't know well. 

Gaer


----------

